# Transfer Playlist from iPod 'as is'



## greybell (Nov 4, 2006)

I use CopyTrans to transfer music from my iPod to my computer.

However, it will not transfer a playlist without rearranging the songs within it. What on earth can I do to transfer the playlist as the iPod shows it? I am willing to switch to another program if it is free.


----------



## bifigi (Apr 24, 2007)

*Winx............*

Try Winx DVD To IPOD ......................
there is the tutorial.................
http://www.winxdvd.com/all-mp4/index.htmb.......
:http://www.alldj.com/download.htm....................


----------



## charlenelx (Jun 14, 2007)

:laugh:I used that bigifi recommended,Good things,I like it very much.ray:


----------

